# Guess what kind of sausage this is



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

One of my brothers gives me sausage and jerky every Christmas. This year I got Whitetail Jerky (Hoffman's recipe), BBQ deer summer sausage with cheese, smoked squirrel summer sausage, and a mystery sausage. I'm supposed to guess what it is. I thought it was bear or raccoon but he says "no". He's killin me.

The squirrel sausage, 2nd from the left, made from squirrel and pork, is very very good. The mystery sausage is on the right:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Feral Hog!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I don’t have a clue what the mystery meat is but I am curious about something… how many squirrels does it take to make a pound of sausage? I'm guessing that's a heck of a gift.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> I don't have a clue what the mystery meat is but I am curious about something&#8230; how many squirrels does it take to make a pound of sausage? I'm guessing that's a heck of a gift.


Two squirrels or less will make a pound of meat. They are Illinois corn-fed Fox Squirrels...big...like this:










Compare the size of the squirrel on the right to the butt-stock on my old model 61 Winchester!

Some Fox Squirrels back home weigh as much as a southwestern Wyoming cottontail. It's still a lot of work though, cutting all the meat off the bones. I use to just wack off the easy-to-get-at-meat and then simmer the carcass in a pot and use the leftover meat for gumbo or a casserole.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Feral Hog!


yeah, good pick.

He smokes hams for his buds that hunt razorbacks in AR and TN. I'll ask him.

It may be horsemeat. I'll ask


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Look at these bad boys. One Grey, two Fox/Grey hybrids and one big ole Fox squirrel:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

given the recipies that you post on here, I wouldn't dare guess.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Geez those are big! I had visions of the park squirrels you see on the east coast. Or the ones that used to live in forests in Utah (before they and rabbits went extinct). No wonder guys hunt them so seriously in the Midwest.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> given the recipies that you post on here, I wouldn't dare guess.












Uh...I just got to thinkin' my brother has lots of cats.

I swear, I'll kill him.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Mouth watering, looking good Goob. So, you would be mad at your bro if he made you eat a little **** for Christmas?

edited by moderator


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Jackrabbit or coyote maybe?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > given the recipies that you post on here, I wouldn't dare guess.
> ...


Does he still have them?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll go out on a limb and say beef.. or... turtle.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

It don't look dark enough to be horse meat. They fed us horse meat in a salami roll when I was in the Netherlands and it was real dark. Illegal to kill horses in US now days, but I know some that still do. Guess it is possible to be horse but I think it would be darker.
I think wild hog but ask him if he still has his cats.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

riptheirlips said:


> It don't look dark enough to be horse meat. They fed us horse meat in a salami roll when I was in the Netherlands and it was real dark. Illegal to kill horses in US now days, but I know some that still do. Guess it is possible to be horse but I think it would be darker.
> I think wild hog but ask him if he still has his cats.


I haven't talked to my brother yet; he doesn't have a cell phone or a computer....which is admirable.

The ban on horse meat was lifted back in November: http://weeklyworldnews.com/headlines/40 ... cross-u-s/

Couldn't you always slaughter your own horse in the US and process it yourself?

And yes, horse meat is very dark, the same color as bear, but my horse salami is not that dark, I mix 33% pork in it.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The horse I ate on my mission from time to time had a dark red-orange color to it. That sausage looks more red to me. Could be just the computer, though... :?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, I finally talked to my brother.


The mystery sausage is BBQ whitetail deer summer sausage, but made with lots of deer hearts and has less pork in it than the other BBQ summer sausage he made....so it's darker.

Geeze, he had me goin' there for awhile.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The squirrel summer sausage was made with mostly black-phase squirrels, a small amount of pork scraps and P&S Seasoning's #607 summer sausage packaged spice/cure mix. I'm going to get me some of that!


----------

